# PS3 not allowing 1080p ???



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Gang ~ First I must say it's been too long since my last visit and for that I deeply apologize but my prob is, I belong to too many Forums and I'm trying to get my off-line life in there somewhere but NTL I miss you guys. I hope everyone had a cool Christmas if Christmas is important to you. 
_________________

I own a *72" Toshiba DLP* model *72MX195* (2005 edition). It has *HDMI 1 & 2*
My *Scientific Atlantic DVR* goes into *HDMI 1*. 
I also have the *Onkyo HT-S780* _Home Theatre Surround Sound System_. Which isn't HDMI capable, however does support *Optical*. 
And I just purchased the *Sony PS3* with *Blu-ray* (HDMI) capable. 

So there you have my system. Now my issue is, according to the TV docs, this set should produce *1080p* 
and the *PS3 *should produce generate *1080p* but for some reason I'm not getting it no matter what I do. 

I just came back from Radio Shack where I bought a 2gig HDMI cable rated to give *1080p+* whatever that means but 
the Dude said this is all I need to solve my dilemma because all my TV will give me right now is either *1080i or 720p*

Until I can solve this problem, I've got my TV set to *720p* (progressive) which is better than *1080i* (interlaced)

BUT why can't I get *1080p* from these systems? Can anyone tell me what's going on with these companies that make it so hard to just kick back and enjoy? I don't think the HDMI cable is the problem.

I want & should get *1080p* but I'm out of ideas .. *Toshiba* is saying it's the *PS3* and *Sony* is saying it's the *Toshiba* .. not to mention I can't get surround sound from my HDMI because my Audio is coming from a Unit that doesn't support HDMI. 

Did I tell you that *I HATE TECHNOLOGY ???!?!?!?!?* 
I liked it much better back in the day when if you wanted to talk to somebody, you called them on the phone or went over to their house by horseback :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome back Blu...

The PS3 has to be told to send the signal out as 1080p. Did you go into the setup menu and adjust the video output? Also make sure the disk you're using has a 1080p video track - some may not.

As far as audio, get an optical cable and connect the PS3 to the Onkyo that way. Ignore the signal going to the TV via the HDMI cable. And again, you have to go into the PS3 menu and tell it to output dd 5.1 via optical. 

I'm using a PS3 as my blu-ray player on my older DLP set and it looks great. But my set is only 720p or 1080i and to tell the truth I can;t tell the dif.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

yustr said:


> Welcome back Blu...
> 
> The PS3 has to be told to send the signal out as 1080p. Did you go into the setup menu and adjust the video output? Also make sure the disk you're using has a 1080p video track - some may not.
> 
> ...


I always loved this Forum and I wouldn't even think about joining any other tech forum. 

Actually, I did apply the Setup on the PS3. I did everything the way you're suppose to and I find it amusing because I've heard so many different suggestions. 

When you go into the *PS3*, it ask if you want to use the *Automatic Method or Custom*. Automatic will populate 1080i whereas the Custom allows me to select *480p - 720p - 1080i - 1080p* 

Some people think it's the HDTV and others think it's the PS3. I'm getting to the point where I think my HDTV doesn't produce 1080p. 
The Manual doesn't reference 1080p however on Toshiba's Website, it clearly states 1080p should be available with their new technology. 

Yes you are correct, 720p is very sharp and my Blu-ray movies look incredible however if there's a way to get 1080p, then I want 2 C it. 

I was amazed to learn 720 is better than 1080i but after understanding the difference between Interlaced & Progressive, it all makes sense.
Lastly I'm somewhat determined because the Salesman told us this TV would display 1080p if/when we moved up to Blu-Ray. Well we've done it and if I find out they lied, I'm going to demand my money back.

What ticks me off however is thinking we've spent $400 for a Blu-Ray Player with no intention of playing Games .. dumb huh?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't had a chance to look up the TV, but based on age alone I'm guessing it simply doesn't have the ability to accept 1080p signals. My TV was built in late 2007 and doesn't do 1080p over component.

Love the HT-S780! I've had one for years now and it still rocks.


----------



## Crawdad (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a 72mx195 also and the ps3 and I can't get it to go into 1080p my other Toshiba will . I think we got ripped off with our DLP'S I think they only upconvert to 1080p . It does say in the manual and all over the net that it's 1080p but I don't think it is. There is a software update to fix the HDMI jacks and some other things . If you have any luck let me know but I'm calling them this week .


----------



## beamer61 (Aug 22, 2011)

I also own a Toshiba DLP 72MX195 and I am trying to connect a PS3. I have connected with the HDMI cord and nothing happens at all. Also, I notice that the HDMI Audio Setting are grayed and I am not able to change them. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## beamer61 (Aug 22, 2011)

A correction on my previous post - my TV is Toshiba 72HM196, not MX195. Thanks.


----------



## beamer61 (Aug 22, 2011)

Problem solved! Hold the power button on the PS3 down for at least 5 seconds until you hear 2 beeps - the PS3 will automatically detect correct resolution settings for your TV and voila - works.

Hope this helps anybody else.


----------

